
Google's summer interns make for noisy neighbors  - sonabinu
http://money.msn.com/now/post--googles-summer-interns-make-for-noisy-neighbors
======
joesheehan
This seems pretty tame, IMO. I think these folks should pick their battles.
Better to have intelligent kids making noise (as they'll probably listen to
you when you ask to quiet down) than to have belligerent kids who were raised
with poor manners.

~~~
7Figures2Commas
Yes, because when you're living in an apartment that costs $3,200/month and
can't fall asleep because your neighbor is blasting nerdcore music, at least
you can find solace in the fact that the noisemaker is an intelligent, well-
mannered computer whiz who is apparently so intelligent and well-mannered that
he doesn't recognize making lots of noise in the middle of the night is rude.

As for darting out into traffic, there's an Android app for that, right?

~~~
Permit
>Yes, because when you're living in an apartment that costs $3,200/month and
can't fall asleep because your neighbor is blasting nerdcore music...

This never happened. What you imagine Google interns to be like and what they
actually are seem to be disjoint sets. Music isn't even mentioned in either
article or the Yelp review.

And I am somewhat suspect of the claim that Google interns are darting into
traffic. The problem is if it happens even once by accident, you'll have
residents complaining that it's an epidemic.

~~~
7Figures2Commas
I was being sarcastic, perhaps poorly. I know people who work at Google, and I
can assure you that they don't like listening to music. Or soaking in hot
tubs. Ever. I'm not sure about jaywalking though. I'll have to ask.

------
Permit
If building security is honestly unable to do anything about it (as mentioned
in the linked article) I suspect the claims of residents are somewhat
exaggerated. Especially considering some of the "havoc" they're causing is
jaywalking. While it's undoubtedly important to be a considerate neighbor, I
suspect there is some overreaction here.

Edit: I read both stories and the Yelp reviews[1] that sparked them. They're
nothing more than blogspam designed to make people go "Oh yeah I can totally
imagine what they might be like..." and project their own ideas of noisy
college kids on to these interns.

The interns aren't blasting music, screaming in the night or breaking
anything. It's telling that one of the accusations against them is jaywalking.

[1][http://www.yelp.com/biz/crescent-village-apartment-homes-
san...](http://www.yelp.com/biz/crescent-village-apartment-homes-san-
jose#hrid:fdzRsLGvf2h-yxLQ3ET92w)

------
monjaro
"like a dorm now"

This person is exactly right. That's what happens when you house 400
university students together. I don't see how this has anything to do with
them being Google interns. It's completely reasonable that the residents are
upset, most people would be if their quiet apartment became like a dorm, but
this is the fault of the building management, not Google.

------
ihuman
They put a bunch of college kids in an apartment complex. What else did the
neighbors expect to happen?

------
philip1209
I think the issue is that fairly immature college students are making enough
money to live a mature life, and they are thus being transplanted into
communities of middle-class people in the bay area.

Without commenting on the pay of these interns, perhaps Google should consider
arranging centralized summer housing for these interns purely because of the
difficulty of the local market. It would be yet another perk for recruitment,
and ostentatious behavior by interns could be curtailed to Google-controlled
areas.

The intern I recruited for the summer in SF seized my offer of an air mattress
on my floor for the summer, and I can't help but think that these other
interns are just being forced into an awkward, foreign environment rather than
intending to cause ruckus.

------
7Figures2Commas
No wonder I didn't have any luck recruiting interns this summer. $3,000
apartments? Hot tubs? Jaywalking?

I thought shelter in the Ghost Town part of Oakland and an AC Transit bus pass
would surely lure a true hacker or two. Guess I'll have to rethink this next
year.

------
tzs
What's the vacancy rate in San Jose? I would not have expected offhand that
they could find an apartment complex with enough vacant units to house 400
interns. Even if they are putting 4 interns per apartment, that would be 100
units.

------
shawn-furyan
How did this make the front page again? I don't get why anyone would care
about this. If the company was Exxon, GE or BoA instead of Google, would this
have made the front page once, let alone twice?

